# Haunted Trail, Advice on Start up needed!



## nativehaunt (Oct 2, 2013)

Greetings!

I've acquired a few acre lot in effort to build a haunted trail for the upcoming season. The primary focus of the 2014 haunt will be to donate a percentage of all sales to a local high school baseball team in efforts to help them improve their park. With this, they will also be playing a role in the trail along with a few hired hands. My experience is limited to the haunt industry, but I do have experience in promotion. The trail is semi-cleared and will be about a mile long. The location is located within a 50 mile radius of 6 haunts that run annually. To avoid clashing with themes of other haunts, I have brainstormed the concept of a haunt involving a "Native American" theme. Tennessee has a history involving the Cherokee Indians. With this, and the area being rich in burial sites we where going to build off of this concept. We are having problems, though, developing "scenes" along the trail. Does anyone have any ideas or concepts they would like to share? How many scenes should be dedicated to a mile? Do you usually build the suspense of a haunt as it goes on? Would you recommend another story line, all together, to follow. I'm open to any advice! From the business side or concept/theme/props. Insurance is a question to me. Will a liability policy cover the haunt? I do have a degree in Mechanical Engineering and access to motion sensors/PLCS/actuators so I'm going to work at building a few automated items to add to the haunt as well. Ideas to this effect would be awesome as well!

Thanks in advance!

Brandon G.


----------



## nativehaunt (Oct 2, 2013)

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. We would like to get a general story line together within the next few weeks so that props, material, etc. can be slowly bought over the next few months.


----------



## scarybill (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok, here is my take.... stay away from the native American theme, might offend, bad for first year. Go with a tried and true non offensive idea. Next, shorten the trail, that is a lot of space to fill.


----------



## nativehaunt (Oct 2, 2013)

scarybill said:


> Ok, here is my take.... stay away from the native American theme, might offend, bad for first year. Go with a tried and true non offensive idea. Next, shorten the trail, that is a lot of space to fill.


Thanks for the advice, I see your take on being offensive. That's something we had not really taken into account. I'm going to work on a different story line all together. As for length, what would you recommend?


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

Which part of Tennessee are you located in? I'm working on my first haunt this year as well and am in East Tn. Good luck!


----------



## nativehaunt (Oct 2, 2013)

Spoonhead said:


> Which part of Tennessee are you located in? I'm working on my first haunt this year as well and am in East Tn. Good luck!


Thank you! Good luck to you as well. It's going to be located in Middle Tennessee, fairly close to the Kentucky line.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This thread is worth a read - it's about setting up a trail in the woods as a haunt:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30164&highlight=haunted+trail


----------



## nativehaunt (Oct 2, 2013)

RoxyBlue said:


> This thread is worth a read - it's about setting up a trail in the woods as a haunt:
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30164&highlight=haunted+trail


Thank you for the link! I'm starting to learn the forum and there's quite a bit of good reads on here.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Like others, I'd avoid getting into the offensive tale, or one that might be seen as offensive to the native American population. Maybe create a mythical creature or being that has haunted that area for eons, you can include that the native people pass on the legends/stories without naming a particular group, and without making fun of/offending them, this lets you have a tie-in to the area and still leaves you room to create what you want or need.


----------



## nativehaunt (Oct 2, 2013)

fontgeek said:


> Like others, I'd avoid getting into the offensive tale, or one that might be seen as offensive to the native American population. Maybe create a mythical creature or being that has haunted that area for eons, you can include that the native people pass on the legends/stories without naming a particular group, and without making fun of/offending them, this lets you have a tie-in to the area and still leaves you room to create what you want or need.


Very good input! Thanks for the comment. I'll have to do some research, maybe find an old tale and build off of it. We've had more trouble developing a story line than anything else.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Are there any native American historians or history groups locally that could be consulted? If you consult at the start then that could prevent any thorny issues later.


----------



## nativehaunt (Oct 2, 2013)

DandyBrit said:


> Are there any native American historians or history groups locally that could be consulted? If you consult at the start then that could prevent any thorny issues later.


Most of the Cherokee history is set farther south, closer to the Carolina's, but they where known to hide out in the Appalachian mountains of Tennessee, which surround the county where the haunt would take place. Now that I have read some I do not believe we will use the Native American theme instead branch off and possibly use an old tale or folk lore, just to make sure no one is offended.


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

Being from practically the same neck of the woods as you, I have a little different take on the issue of a Native American themed haunt than others, however I am not looking to debate with anyone on the issue. You know your area better than most and probably already have a good sense as to whether or not that theme would offend anyone or be accepted by the majority. I believe in catering to the many as opposed to the few. No matter what theme you choose there will always be someone who can find a reason that it might be offensive. IMHO it sounds like a very original idea. Close to me there is a pro haunt called frightmare manor (Google it). Their theme is based on a real family who lived in the area many years ago. Presumably the father murdered his family and many others over several years. Now although there is some question as to whether or not ALL the details are factual, no one has filed suit or made any fuss about their theme. If it doesn't offend, considering they use the name of one of Hamblen counties founding families, then you would more than likely be safe with the Native American theme. Just my two cents. Again good luck!


----------



## nativehaunt (Oct 2, 2013)

Spoonhead said:


> Being from practically the same neck of the woods as you, I have a little different take on the issue of a Native American themed haunt than others, however I am not looking to debate with anyone on the issue. You know your area better than most and probably already have a good sense as to whether or not that theme would offend anyone or be accepted by the majority. I believe in catering to the many as opposed to the few. No matter what theme you choose there will always be someone who can find a reason that it might be offensive. IMHO it sounds like a very original idea. Close to me there is a pro haunt called frightmare manor (Google it). Their theme is based on a real family who lived in the area many years ago. Presumably the father murdered his family and many others over several years. Now although there is some question as to whether or not ALL the details are factual, no one has filed suit or made any fuss about their theme. If it doesn't offend, considering they use the name of one of Hamblen counties founding families, then you would more than likely be safe with the Native American theme. Just my two cents. Again good luck!


Thanks again! I really like the Native American idea but we was struggling to build a whole story line off of it. Being that is the first haunt, I may go with something more generic just to get a feel of the situation. But who knows, I have a few months to deliberate  I'm very familiar with Frightmare Manor, was going to try and go back up there over Halloween but never made the journey. Sounds like we are fairly close together, I'm closer to Nashville than Knoxville. Keep me updated on your progress, come season I'll have to come check out your haunt!

Regards!


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

nativehaunt said:


> Thanks again! I really like the Native American idea but we was struggling to build a whole story line off of it. Being that is the first haunt, I may go with something more generic just to get a feel of the situation. But who knows, I have a few months to deliberate  I'm very familiar with Frightmare Manor, was going to try and go back up there over Halloween but never made the journey. Sounds like we are fairly close together, I'm closer to Nashville than Knoxville. Keep me updated on your progress, come season I'll have to come check out your haunt!
> 
> Regards!


I'm about 30 miles east of knoxville. You are welcome to come check me out but I'm not sure if mine will be worth the drive! I hope to work up to the large barn on the highway eventually but baby steps for now I guess. Frightmare is pretty good and my wife and I have visited there twice. It really hadn't changed much between 2011/2012 so this year we visited fright works in knoxville and enjoyed it a lot. I may try to venture a little farther this year if we have the chance. I am very seriously considering attending transworld in St. Louis this March.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Here a site to do some research http://americanfolklore.net/folklore/united-states-folklore/tennessee-folklore/


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

The_Caretaker said:


> Here a site to do some research http://americanfolklore.net/folklore/united-states-folklore/tennessee-folklore/


 Thanks for the link to that site. I may be able to adapt one of these stories for my barn haunt this year. My location happens to be part of a very large farm from many years ago. A large house that is on the historic register is located approximately 150-200 yds from both my building and my barn. It was used during the civil war as a hospital. I plan to begin with these facts and go from there.


----------



## nativehaunt (Oct 2, 2013)

The_Caretaker said:


> Here a site to do some research http://americanfolklore.net/folklore/united-states-folklore/tennessee-folklore/


Thank you, some good ideas! I'll have to work on adapting one and I'll try to make a post about it.


----------



## nativehaunt (Oct 2, 2013)

The_Caretaker said:


> Here a site to do some research http://americanfolklore.net/folklore/united-states-folklore/tennessee-folklore/


The wampus cat idea could be easily adapted, I like that one.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

That's kind of funny, its almost right near where I am looking to move. After I moved I was considering opening a haunt or getting involved with one. The more I look into the state, the more haunts I find.


----------



## nativehaunt (Oct 2, 2013)

stagehand1975 said:


> That's kind of funny, its almost right near where I am looking to move. After I moved I was considering opening a haunt or getting involved with one. The more I look into the state, the more haunts I find.


Tennessee has it's fair share of tales and legends. Most silly, some fairly cool! What area will you be moving to? Nashville area has the most pro haunts, Knoxville has a few as well.


----------



## FrightProps (Feb 22, 2011)

It's really difficult coming up with an original and engaging theme for a haunt. But yeah, like the others said, a haunt that uses native american concepts or themes in any way could definitely come across the wrong way - even if your intentions are totally honorable.

I used to live in North Carolina and I've been through Tennessee a few times. I think the south has a pretty good heart and an active interest in anything paranormal or supernatural. Because of that, I wouldn't be concerned with doing something mind-blowingly original. Just hire some good actors that you love and really focus on the scenes and the little details to support your story, whatever you choose to go with.

And keep us posted with what you decide and the progress!

-Drew


----------



## nativehaunt (Oct 2, 2013)

FrightProps said:


> It's really difficult coming up with an original and engaging theme for a haunt. But yeah, like the others said, a haunt that uses native american concepts or themes in any way could definitely come across the wrong way - even if your intentions are totally honorable.
> 
> I used to live in North Carolina and I've been through Tennessee a few times. I think the south has a pretty good heart and an active interest in anything paranormal or supernatural. Because of that, I wouldn't be concerned with doing something mind-blowingly original. Just hire some good actors that you love and really focus on the scenes and the little details to support your story, whatever you choose to go with.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice! We're in the process of adapting a story line. I've about decided the best thing to do is walk the trail one night soon and see what plays on our mind, when it warms up that is!


----------



## warlordstudios (Apr 2, 2014)

a really interesting thread , Thanks


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

nativehaunt said:


> Thank you for the advice! We're in the process of adapting a story line. I've about decided the best thing to do is walk the trail one night soon and see what plays on our mind, when it warms up that is!


If it's an option take a boombox or some other actors out with you and see what and how different sounds carry, and what kind of effect they may have.
Often, silence is the creepiest atmosphere, but with a haunt, that's often quite difficult to maintain. Between people screaming, growling, and moving through the fauna, even remote areas can be "contaminated". You adding sounds can sometimes help mask or hide the other sounds.


----------

